# Herbal sedatives for dogs?



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there such a thing? I need something that will almost send him off to sleep, but not a drug. I have used ACP in the past, but I absolutely hate drugging him.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Natracalms are v good. The guy at our health shop worked out the doseage so that I could give it to my arab. One v sleepy chap on Nov 5th.

I'm sure if you got hold of the manufacturers they would be able to help or may be Kalms - they do a night one that would be sleepy time.


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

serenum from pet shops and also DORWEST HERBS do one but i cant remember offhand what its called im sure it will be there if you look it up online


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bach's Rescue Remedy, a few drops on the food or in the water a couple of times a day. Lots of people on the Malamute forum I use swear by it. It's safe to use and can be bought from chemists and supermakets such as Asda.
You need to use it regularly as it takes time to have an effect.


----------



## 300roses (Jun 16, 2010)

Some chamomile tea might help. It works for mine.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I am sure one of them will work!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

You could try a DAP diffuser? Or rescue remedy.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> You could try a DAP diffuser? Or rescue remedy.


yep i've used both of these succesfully in the past.


----------

